# Looking for work



## GRAY AREA

Good morning,

I am active duty Coast Guard. Due to the shutdown my family is living off of savings. I’m good for a little while but it does not appear our government is going to resolve this quickly. Looking to supplement with extra income. 

If anyone has any labor work or odd jobs that need done please shoot me a message. 

I can’t take handouts and don’t want any, just honest pay for honest work. 

Thanks.


----------



## blufire42

I'm sure you may have already looked into other assistance during the shutdown, but NFCU has this going on right now if you are eligible. You could give them a call and see if they can do anything for you and your family.
https://www.navyfederal.org/about/government-shutdown.php


----------



## Realtor

call me 850-450-6276


----------



## GRAY AREA

blufire42 said:


> I'm sure you may have already looked into other assistance during the shutdown, but NFCU has this going on right now if you are eligible. You could give them a call and see if they can do anything for you and your family.
> https://www.navyfederal.org/about/government-shutdown.php


I am familiar with the options but thank you. I am going to try not to borrow money. 

If I can get some side income and stay ahead of it I’m hopeful they’ll reopen and pay us before I’m tapped.


----------



## The Hired Hand

Give me a call.


----------



## Joraca

pm sent


----------



## GRAY AREA

I just want to thank the men who have reached out and offered me work so far. I have jobs lined up this Saturday, Sunday and whenever I'm free and there is work available on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

I'm still looking for more over the next several weekends if anyone has anything. Even if they end the shutdown before then, it will get done.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## CurDog

Not sure if this is in your line of work, but there's someone in alabama brewton/atmore area I think? looking for a dozer operator (pays very well), and another place in pensacola needing a body repairman. 
just call 205-296-1051 between 12 noon and 1pm m-f (radio station phone ads), and ask what the phone numbers are from today (1-24).


----------



## GRAY AREA

CurDog said:


> Not sure if this is in your line of work, but there's someone in alabama brewton/atmore area I think? looking for a dozer operator (pays very well), and another place in pensacola needing a body repairman.
> just call 205-296-1051 between 12 noon and 1pm m-f (radio station phone ads), and ask what the phone numbers are from today (1-24).


Unfortunately I don’t have a background in auto bodywork or dozer driving. Appreciate the tip though! Hopefully someone else on here can use it.


----------



## oldflathead

I am looking for a helper, simple boat repairs, cleaning, dock repair,etc.
Please give me a call or text as I am hearing impaired. 572-1225
Anytime you can work is fine with me, except Sunday mornings when we go to Church.
Tom, BSH Marine LLC, Bayou Chico


----------



## Joraca

Thanks for doing that for me Gray!


----------



## GRAY AREA

Joraca said:


> Thanks for doing that for me Gray!




You’re welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor

Thanks for replacing those dang fence boards. Also, Thank you for serving in the CG!


----------



## Boardfeet

Sent you a PM if you are still interested in some side work.


----------



## Realtor

why are all these old posts coming to the surface? this one is from jan 2019


----------



## Boardfeet

Dang,
I didn't even notice the date.
Thought I would help the guy out and give him some work.
I didn't resurrect it. It came up under the NEW button.
Sorry my mistake.


----------



## LY-zer

There has been allot of spam from "new members" as well. Does it has something to do with the new platform?


----------



## Realtor

im seeing posts on FB linking to the PFF as well.... when you click on the post on FB, it takes me to the PFF in a new window.... goes to show ya.... who knows? thats why it's called the internet...


----------



## SouthernAngler

I’m free most weekends to do side work. With a baby on the way I wouldn’t mind putting a little extra money away.


----------

